# List of Unorthodox Ideas Since the Reformation



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 6, 2005)

Let's list the unorthodox ideas since the Reformation from then till now (no order necessary).

Papal Infallability
New Perspective on Paul
Baptism of the Holy Spirit

....more....


[Edited on 2-7-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 6, 2005)

Enlightenment
Humanism
Mormonism
Pentecostalism
Open Theism
Reformed Catholocism
Liberal Theology


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 6, 2005)

hyper-Preterism
Consubstantiation
Word of Faith
Arminianism (under that name)
Wesleyan sanctification
Dispensationalism


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 6, 2005)

Universalism
Moral relativism
Modern Evolution


----------



## Larry Hughes (Feb 6, 2005)

1) Finney's "new measures", actually all of Finney.

"In asserting salvation by faith we mean this: 1. That pardon (salvation begun) is received by faith producing works. 2. That holiness (salvation continued) is faith working by love. 3. That heaven (salvation finished) is the reward of this faith." -J. Wesley

2) So I'd also add Wesleyan justification.
3) The concept of 'non-denominational'.
4) The concept of interpreting scripture privately in a vacuum.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 6, 2005)

Boettner's _Roman Catholicism_ mentions the specific dates for certain Roman Catholic heresies and innovations:

1534 - Tradition declared of equal authority with the Bible by the Council of Trent

1534 - Jesuit order founded by Loyola

1545 - Apocryphal books added to the Bible by the Council of Trent

1560 - Creed of Pope Pius IV imposed as the official creed

1854 - Immaculate Conception of the Virgin Mary, proclaimed by Pope Pius IX

1864 - Syllabus of Errors proclaimed by Pope Pius IX

1870 - Infallibility of the Pope in matters of faith and morals, proclaimed by the Vatican Council

1950 - Assumption of the Virgin Mary, proclaimed by Pope Pius XII

1965 - Mary proclaimed Mother of the Church, by Pope Paul VI


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 6, 2005)

Postmodernism


----------



## luvroftheWord (Feb 6, 2005)

Okay, so I guess by "unorthodox" we just mean "un-Reformed" stuff?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 7, 2005)

Our list thus far

Papal Infallability, and other Roman Catholic heresies.
New Perspective on Paul
Baptism of the Holy Spirit
Enlightenment
Humanism
Mormonism
Pentecostalism
Open Theism
Reformed Catholocism
Liberal Theology
hyper-Preterism
Consubstantiation
Word of Faith
Arminianism (under that name)
Wesleyan sanctification
Dispensationalism
Universalism
Moral relativism
Modern Evolution
Finney's New Measures
Weslianism
Non-denominationalism
Solo Scriptura 
Postmodernism

Any others?


----------



## turmeric (Feb 7, 2005)

How do these match up with ancient heresies?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 7, 2005)

Inclusivism 
Annihilationism


----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 7, 2005)

How 'bout...

pietism
Anabaptism
Russellism (JW's)
Quakerism
revivalism
Christian zionism
ecumenism
deism
unitarianism
ism
ism 
ism


----------



## kceaster (Feb 7, 2005)

The falling away from the Scriptures being inerrant and infallible.

KC


----------



## ARStager (Feb 7, 2005)

Televisionism
Antitelevisionism
Don'tusestudybiblesism
Drinkingbudlightism


just kidding.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Feb 7, 2005)

Meg,



> How do these match up with ancient heresies?



Excellent! I thought about that when I mentioned Finney. Was it new or just a rehash of Pelagianism?

Larry


----------

